# Beautiful bird on the village green....



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi,

I need some help, please from any twitchers out there......

The redwings have been around for a while now and we regularly see them in the back garden. Out the front of Deluxe towers is the village green and this morning there was a flock of about 30 - 50 redwings but about 5 other birds with them. Too far away to get a photo, but about 1-1.5" bigger than the redwing, greyish head, slightly mottled reddish throat, distinct white streak on the side, greybrown back and a dark buff coloured underside and rump with greyish brown medium length tailfeathers. I looked through the field guide to birds and couldn't find anything that matched. 

I'm stumped, since as far as I'm aware both male and female redwings are alike.

Thanks in advance


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Ask the experts if you don't get a reply here 

http://www.birdforum.net/forum.php


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Without a doubt - Fieldfare. Always go together.

JohnW


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with John - Fieldfare - we had the same combination earlier in the year and they stripped the berries off one of my trees. The local blackbirds did not get a lookin!

Bob


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We have a lot of fieldfare in the garden this year, have a look at this picture.
James


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a cracking picture James.

There was mention by Sarah Kennedy on Radio 2 this morning that Redwing and Fieldfare have ventured more into gardens this year because it is so cold. They were described as 'rare', a description I wouldn't agree with because you can see hundreds of them together at this time of year but usually in ploughed fields and at a distance where you may not recognise what you are looking at.

My daughter had a lot of them outside her house a couple of weeks ago and she lives within a mile of Nottingham City Centre (as the Redwing flies). As Bob says they were after the berries on and off the trees.

JohnW


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

EJB said:


> Ask the experts if you don't get a reply here
> 
> http://www.birdforum.net/forum.php


What makes you think there are no experts here?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

......Fieldfare......

of course - the picture in the field guide is right above the redwing but more spotty on the chest than the ones I can see.

Thanks a million everyone who replied - I knew I'd get the right answer here.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

hiker said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> > Ask the experts if you don't get a reply here
> ...


There are many experts here and there are many who don't have a clue but will offer vague opinions!!
The relavent comment is "if you don't get a reply here"

In this case the experts came to the fore :wink:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> That's a cracking picture James.
> 
> JohnW


I am afraid I cannot take the credit for the picture it's one I found on the web.
James


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

I took this photo of a Long Tailed Tit a couple of years ago through the kitchen window.

Hope you like it.

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I find >this site< very good for identify birds. The cold definitely seems to be bringing the birds in. The redwing stripped my holly berries off the bushes well before Christmas  and for the first time I have seen Black Caps in the garden. Don't see many thrushes but one has been around now and again the past couple of weeks.

peedee


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't know that there were two different type of long tailed tit - one is Scandinavian as far as I remember. They're regulars in our garden together with their thuggish cousins the blue tits. Always nice to watch the variety of birds around just about anywhere if you look......

Thanks for answering the original question, much appreciated


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Fieldfares - beautiful birds but horrible crackling, cackling 'song' , well not really a song, more a croak.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*beautiful bird on the village green*

We had a lot of rewings during the very cold spell but we don't see them that often here as far as I know - and then there were two dead ones in the garden. Is this more likely to be the cold, lack of suitable food or a neighbour's cat? I have a bird phobia (especially dead ones) but funnily enough I am interested in them and can enjoy them through the window or at a distance. Vita


----------

